# What to do before Dusseldorf?



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

We're heading to the Dusseldorf Salon 2010, but have a few days to spare before arriving there. Travelling from IJmuiden (Amsterdam), the journey could easily be done in a day, but we'd like to spend 2 or 3 days somewhere before reaching the Salon. Can anyone recommend somewhere to visit/ camp between Utrecht and Dusseldorf?


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

If it's your first visit, then Dusseldorf city itself is a great place. Plenty to see and do day and night.

The Stellplatz in the city (as opposed to the one at the Messe) is by the Rhine and a pleasant 10 minute stroll into the centre.

Failing that, then depending on your interests, the regional tourism site is http://www.nrw-tourism.com/interests.html

Barry


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We, too, are going to Dusseldorf travelling from North Shields to Ijmuiden on 18th Aug. Don't know anywhere decent before Dusseldorf - other than as the previous poster said, Dusseldorf itself. 
We are heading down to the Mosel for a few days before the show. It isn't too far south of Dusseldorf, just depends on how long you have got. Lots of lovely Stellplatze right on river. Going to show Mon 30th Aug - and Tues - and Wed - and Thurs! :lol: 
See you there. I might even put up my new MHF flag!!
Sal


----------



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello Chris,
Arnhem is a pleasant stop on your route, especially if you are interested in wartime stuff, but also plenty nearby if you are not.

For war museums probably the best is at Oosterbeek which also has a huge wartime cemetry.

For outdoor cycling/walking there is the Hoog Veluwe National Park which has free cycles available - you just pick them up at the entrance. For all things Dutch there is the National Open Air Museum with windmills, trams, old style shops, houses etc.

Both of these are quite close to the campsite Recreatiepark Arnhem where we stayed (with a caravan) a couple of years ago, but which is some way out of the city. See link:

http://www.suncamp.co.uk/gb/en/camp...tiepark-arnhem/uc33-l2-n797-c19-r54-cp101324/

I believe this site now has a stellplatz attached.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

StanDup said:


> If it's your first visit, then Dusseldorf city itself is a great place. Plenty to see and do day and night.
> 
> The Stellplatz in the city (as opposed to the one at the Messe) is by the Rhine and a pleasant 10 minute stroll into the centre.


We were in Dusseldorf just a couple of weekends ago - they had a French weekend - was like being in France whilst being in Germany 

Anyway, we have used the stellplatze by the Rhine at Dusseldorf several times and its great. Definitely an easy stroll in to a very interesting Old Town.


----------

